# Unterschied Lageregelung/Drehzahlregelung



## Mütze (18 September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein Messer auf eine genaue Position positionieren (1/10mm). nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, ob ich eine Lageregelung oder Frequenzregelung verwenden soll. Zusätzlich möchte ich mehrere andere Motore zeitgleich dazu verfahren. Und das paralell zu dem Mastermesser.

Wie kann ich dieses anstellen?


----------



## MSB (19 September 2006)

Also nach deiner ersten Schilderung, ziemlich eindeutig Lagereglelung.
In deinem Fall zählt ja das deine Antriebe zum Zeitpunkt X eine eindeutige Lage zueinander haben,
bei welcher Drehzahl das passiert kann dir zunächst ja egal sein.

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen Lage/Drehzahlregelung:
Die Drehzahlregelung orientiert sich nur an der Änderung in einer bestimmten Zeit.
Die Lageregelung berechnet intern eine Sollposition zum Zeitpunkt X, an der der Antrieb dann sein muss.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

